# Sprained shoulder = ow



## shirtandnopants (Feb 11, 2011)

Was up at Grouse mnt 3 days ago and did a silly thing and put my hand behind me to stop my fall... i fell a little harder than I thought and it made my shoulder shoot up... sprained it to the point where I couldn't sleep at night due to pain 

don't you hate it when you have every means to go boarding.. but physically can't because of an injury or something similar? Drives you nuts!


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

not to worry, ice and heat cycles and that bad boy should heal up in about a week. I did the same thing falling off a box lol, ohh and then hurt my other shoulder sticking out my arms the other way when I faceplanted on a 360 lol


----------



## Robert Wareheim (Feb 11, 2011)

Tell me about it! I dislocated my shoulder pretty bad a couple months ago and haven't been since. It was my third time riding this year, with a new 2010 Burton Hero with 2011 Mission EST bindings. Right now it's hanging on my wall as a daily reminder of how frustrating injuries can be.


----------

